# Looking for a trainer



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm looking for a good trainer to train my 7 month old lab. I'm in the williston area. Are there any decent trainers in the area for waterfowl? 
thanks
Gary


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't know what your exspectations are for your dog but there are some pretty good young dog trainers in MN, basics are basics no matter if you want an upland dog , waterfowldog HT or FT dog there all the same. If your pup is just starting his basics be prepared to have the dog with the trainer for a min. of 6 monthes, if someone tells you they can get it done in 4 to 6 weeks run the other way, it takes the dog as couple weeks to find there feed bowl. Also be prepared to spend 6 to 700.00 a monthe for a quality young dog trainer. PM me and I can give you some recomendations..


----------

